
Is there any G Suite-compliant system to pause a company's email out of hours? - mr_trick
I&#x27;d love to setup something whereby company email pauses for the whole business out of hours.<p>I&#x27;ve seen Boomerang&#x27;s Pause and I&#x27;m aware of DND Email, but neither appears to allow you to pause ALL email across the business.<p>Appreciate the answer here might be &quot;don&#x27;t use Google Suite&quot; which could then give us more control, but ideally I wanted to find something whereby people would not get emails between, say, 8pm and 8am, across all devices. TBH I&#x27;m surprised something like this doesn&#x27;t already exist given well-being is such a hot topic these days.
======
thanksforfish
I don't know an answer, but I'm curious why you'd want this. Theres a lot of
tools that rely on email verification for login or other tasks. Like Slack's
magic link emails that are used to log in.

Does this mean people would be unable to use those apps as well during the
pause?

~~~
mr_trick
No it would just mean that if they looked at their email, there'd be nothing
there. Personally I use SaneBox and that now has a good DND feature, but its
basically a filter to move your mail into a DND folder so it skips your inbox.
But I'm curious about whether it could be applied at a company-wide level,
such that no emails are received during the DND hours.

------
leshokunin
Our team is working on that, but it’s going to take a couple weeks for us to
have something we can invite you to. Would you like to test it?

~~~
mr_trick
Absolutely! Totally up for that.

~~~
leshokunin
What’s a good way to be in touch? I’ll make sure we loop you in ASAP :)

~~~
mr_trick
Maybe drop me a DM on Twitter? Same username. (In the absence of DMs on here,
that seems the easiest solution without just pasting an email address for all
to see...)

~~~
leshokunin
Done!

------
icedchai
Why do you need this? I disable all email notifications and just don't check
it.

~~~
mr_trick
I'm the same, but we're a consultancy and we have clients all around the world
who can create a 24/7 cycle of emails and demands. It's generated a fair bit
of stress in the past, so this struck me as a good means to control that.

~~~
icedchai
I believe this is a company culture issue. If you don't want to respond after
hours, don't.

